# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Παιχνιδομηχανή] Αποτυχημένο τσιπάρισμα PS1

## AlienTechGR

Καλησπέρα καλώς σας βρήκα!!,
Πριν λίγες μέρες δοκίμασα να τσιπάρω ένα PS1 7502.Αφού έβαλα το τσιπάκι κανονικά,ξέχασα να ξανακολλήσω το metal EFM shield με αποτέλεσμα,όταν έκανα την πρώτη δοκιμή,να με χτυπήσει λίγο το ρεύμα όταν ακούμπαγα και με τα δύο χέρια το "γυμνό" PS1 και να μην δείχνει κάτι στην οθόνη (το λαμπάκι ανάβει κανονικά ωστόσο).Όταν κόλλησα πάλι το shield,δεν με χτύπησε ρεύμα και πάλι αλλά πάλι δεν έδειχνε τίποτα στην οθόνη.Υπάρχει σωτηρία;;Το τσιπάκι έχει εγκατασταθεί κανονικά (δεν είναι η πρώτη μου φορά άλλωστε) και το ξαναδοκίμασα και χωρίς αυτό με τα ίδια αποτελέσματα.Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!!

----------


## AlienTechGR

Κανείς  :frown:

----------


## vp74

> Κανείς


Μπορεί να έκαψες το 12c50*. Δεν δοκιμάζεις να βάλεις ένα καινούργιο κάνοντας από αρχή την εγκατάσταση; ή απλά αφαίρεσέ το να δεις πως συμπεριφέρεται η κονσόλα χωρίς αυτό.

http://www.konsolenchips.de/einbau_7502.php

----------


## klik

Χρόνια πολλά.

Βρήκες λύση; βρήκα ένα στην ανακύκλωση...

(έκανα ανάσταση και στο περσινό θέμα)

----------

